# 125 update (load warning)



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I haven't had time to post many pics of my 125g inhabitants in quite a while now , so I thought I'd take some time to show some new photos . And to make it more fun, try to guess what Acara that is  .


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Great tank Joel, I knew you were good but didn't realize you were _that_ good


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks *Toby_H*.  lots of ups and downs with this tank, but now it's matured a bit and doesn't give me the fits it did in the begining. For a while there I could swear this thing was out to drive me insane :lol: .


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful fish :thumb:

_Aequidens diadema_?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Aequidens diadema?


Close, but no cigar


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

At first glance it looks like a metae, except the larger midlateral spot. Would need a close up pic to see if the spot stops right at the dorsal fin (metae) or onto the dorsal fin, in which case it's _'Aequidens' sp. Jenaro Herrera_. When I zoom the 2nd pic, it seems the spot does extend into the dorsal, which would mean the rarer, more colorful Jenaro vs the metae.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

*dwarfpike* got it, A. Metae. He just has a big spot. And thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It may just be the lighting, but it sure looks to have the green face and red pectorals of the rarer acara. :thumb:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Well , I've got to looking a bit harder at my little acara. It would seem that he may in fact be a A diadema. The pattern and colors are right and so is the big spot. Could still end up being the one *dwarfpike* mentioned but I'll wait and see. He was sold as A.metae , but it wouldn't be the first time a fish has been mislabled and Up till now I didn't have a reason to question it. Thanks guys :roll: :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Deffinately not diadema ... it has that black streak on it's cheek (behind the eye downwards_ instead of a spot. :thumb:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Well here are some more pics of the Metae(?) . It's kinda hard to get good pics with my POS camera but I think they're a little better.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I still think it's _ 'Aequidens' sp. Jenaro Herrera_ even more so now with the new pics for 3 reasons. 1) That midlateral spot does extend into the dorsal fin instead of stopping at it. 2) the pectoral fins are orangish/red and 3) the face seems green instead of the blue for metae.

BUT the streak isn't as long as the pics of either Jenaro or metae that I've seen/looked up but nor does it look like the spot of diadema as it's much longer. Sometimes I hate acaras. :lol:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I have the same trouble with Africans . Just when I think I've got something nailed down ....... They still had one left at the LFS I got him from , so maybe I'll swing by and get him this weekend if he's still there. :thumb: These guys are really cool ,a little shy, but cool . Probably the calmest Acara I've had in years. 

Thanks for the ID *dwarfpike* :thumb:


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

nice tank!! have any full tank shots?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll have to get some .


----------



## Juand (May 28, 2007)

Looking good Joels, how do you like the Uarus?

I have a trio myself and they are just lovely, i used to have Sevs too, but they decided to tear up some geos, and i decided they should go.!!! looking really good!

Juan =D> =D>


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah ha!!! I found a close up of sp. Jenaro today!! Their facial streak is not as long as metae's ... only about 2/3's the length. Thus I am now 100% you have a Jenaro (which used to be classified as metae until Kullander restricted _Aequidens_. Victory shall be mine!!! :lol:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: =D> :thumb: :dancing:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok as I promised her's a full tank shot









*Juand* I love 'em. I've had friends who have owned them and always wanted to keep some myself but just never got around to them before. Great fish and very peacefull for such a large growing cichlid. And to think I was going to turn this into another mixed tank :lol: .


----------



## ryansmith (Apr 10, 2003)

Very nice! I love both types of Uaru. They have voracious appetites but pretty mellow personalities. I kept my triangle Uaru with discus and angels, and my panda Uaru with festivums and _Laetacara_.

I see that your Uaru still have patterning on their faces. Are they still young or will they carry this into adulthood? Mine were plain brown after 4" or so. I've never seen the larger ones keep the pattern. I really like it.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

They are still young and growing like weeds  . The pattern should fade eventually but I don't know for certain how long they keep it. In fact the blue face pattern is begining to cover most of their cheak area. One is starting to get a redish orangey hue near the dorsal , so they might be the Orange morph. Guy at the store couldn't say anything more than they were Uarus :? .



> They have voracious appetites


 :lol: That's an understatement. i've never seen mine not hungry, they'll eat till they pop if I'd let them :lol:


----------

